# ATO: When to lodge your tax return



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/Lodging-and-paying/When-to-lodge-your-tax-return/
*When to lodge your tax return*










*15 October 2020*

If you're doing your own tax return, your lodgment due date will be:

31 October if you run your business as a sole trader, partnership or trust
28 February if your business is a company, but there are some exceptions so double check your due date.
If you're doing your own tax return, remember:

sole traders can lodge online with myTax, which you can also use to track the progress of your return
company, trust and partnership returns can be lodged using Standard Business Reporting-enabled software.
If you lodge through a tax agent:

contact them before 31 October
confirm your due date with them.
Before you lodge your return, remember to double check:

what you report (including personal services income and income from the sharing economy)
what you claim
your bank and contact information.
If you need some extra help with your tax and super affairs, speak with your tax agent or let us know as early as possible so we can work with you to find a solution.

*Next steps:*

Income tax return - how and when to lodge
Check that your tax agent is registered with the Tax Practitioners BoardExternal Link
*Find out about:*

Income and deductions for business
Personal services income
The sharing economy and tax
Small business tax time toolkit


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

It was 2 November this time for annual income tax filing.


----------

